# I've just got this nasty email



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm using clicker on my phone, can't compete with scripts though. Still got the email. 
I think they should be happy that delivery blocks are done on time by reliable drivers. Looks like they don't. 
_

Hello,

Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods. As a reminder, giving your credentials to a third-party for the purpose of accepting blocks, and/or impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. Continued use of these methods will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program._

_If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

Regards,

The Amazon Flex Team
_
*F*** U Amazon*


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

jeff bezos must be proud.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

even though im also cheating im going to LOL at everyone if we get terminated right before the holiday rush no 100+ dollar blocks or amazon gift cards.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> even though im also cheating im going to LOL at everyone if we get terminated right before the holiday rush no 100+ dollar blocks or amazon gift cards.


Thats the main reason why I'm laying low. I am doing my other gigs, plus reserves, plus the shitty blocks that usually just sit there. Thats enough for me. Because in a few weeks there will be tons of blocks and increased rates and a lifting of the hourly cap. It would suck to be deactivated now and miss out on that. Maybe Amazon is bluffing. I'm not risking it.

I saw people at the warehouse today who got an email last night. They are on their 4th email and still running Repitouch. smdh


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So much for 3 strikes.


----------

